# Karl Locke!!! Your shiva is safe!



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Feel free to call or write and I'll let u know where it's stashed! 
303 four four four four 713.

Beth


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Bless your heart, Beth, you're always out doing kind deeds.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

It's because I'm a goddamn angel.


Beth


----------

